# 5 superstations now $10 instead of $7



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been trying to get all 5 superstations online for the $7, but it all add up to $10. Did Dish get ride of the 5 pkg deal for $7, so one must pay $2 each?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

The system should auto-bump you to the $7 price point once you add 4 or all 5.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

sliderbob said:


> I've been trying to get all 5 superstations online for the $7, but it all add up to $10. Did Dish get ride of the 5 pkg deal for $7, so one must pay $2 each?


We did have a problem with the online not putting the package price on the Superstations and charging individually. If you would like to send me a PM with your account information. I can verify that the $7.00 package is on your account.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sliderbob said:


> I've been trying to get all 5 superstations online for the $7, but it all add up to $10. Did Dish get ride of the 5 pkg deal for $7, so one must pay $2 each?


The superstations aren't worth the money anymore. They have the same tired shows as your locals.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> The superstations aren't worth the money anymore. They have the same tired shows as your locals.


As opposed to different tired shows....


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> The superstations aren't worth the money anymore. They have the same tired shows as your locals.


Thanks, but I don't agree....


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

why do people insist on hijacking a thread with their stupid unwanted opinions. Did the OP ask for a negative opinion?

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

When they go HD I'll get them!


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

are supers on eastern arc?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

shadough said:


> are supers on eastern arc?


Yes, they're on 119 for western arc and 72.7 for eastern arc


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Speaking of Supers. Has the PQ got any better the last few years? I ditched them in '08 because it looked like I was watching TV through frosted glass.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Nope, still fuzzy.

Alas, when they finally do go HD nationally, you'll also be able to go snow skiing with Satan.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We did have a problem with the online not putting the package price on the Superstations and charging individually. If you would like to send me a PM with your account information. I can verify that the $7.00 package is on your account.


Currently I have 2 Superstations-$4/month, and when I STILL select the other 3, and total it, it still shows $10...it used to show $7 for the package. Do you know when this will be fixed?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you select the Superstation package, it is $7 a month for the whole package. Did you PM your account to a DIRT member yesterday? If not, please PM your account information to me so I can review your account. Thanks.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> If you select the Superstation package, it is $7 a month for the whole package. Did you PM your account to a DIRT member yesterday? If not, please PM your account information to me so I can review your account. Thanks.


There is NO selection for the Superstation package...just INDIVIDUAL ones. I select ALL 5, total it up and it is $2 for each of the 5 which totals $10.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I currently have no Superstations and also see no package option and a $10 difference after adding all 5. It's time to let a rep fix this for you, and you should also get a credit for any overpayments.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

Sounds like the DIRT member is having you to select all 5 for the $10, and then PM the account info to them and they will correct it to the $7 package on their end.

I hope that this clears it up, unless I'm wrong!

Michael.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

mstanka said:


> Sounds like the DIRT member is having you to select all 5 for the $10, and then PM the account info to them and they will correct it to the $7 package on their end.
> 
> I hope that this clears it up, unless I'm wrong!
> 
> Michael.


We can indeed add the package from our end. We do have the package ($7.00) available to us. Please just send any DIRT memeber a PM with your account info, security code and name on the account and state you would like the $7.00 SuperStations package. Thank you!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

"Inkosaurus" said:


> Dish promo should auto correct it to the bundle price when adding in all the super stations from any run of the mill CSR's desk as well.
> Much like when you tally up the cost of all Premiums but when you actually add them all on you get the bundled price.


Correct. It will be $7 for all of them in the end.


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Well...this is NEW..I chatted with customer service online and she was ready to change my 2 superstations to the 5 superstations for $7...WITH A $5 programming change fee. I said "WAIT! I thought that was for the regular packages, like the top 120, 200, 250?". She said ANY programming change they WILL CHARGE $5 fee.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

sliderbob said:


> Well...this is NEW..I chatted with customer service online and she was ready to change my 2 superstations to the 5 superstations for $7...WITH A $5 programming change fee. I said "WAIT! I thought that was for the regular packages, like the top 120, 200, 250?". She said ANY programming change they WILL CHARGE $5 fee.


Only if its when 30 days of another change


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are the disclosures from the Dish Network website:

Disclosures 
If you would like both American and Latino programming, choose an American core package and then choose our Dish Latino Bonus pack.
Once removed, Package No Longer Sold cannot be restored.
Go to dish.com/gethdforlife to get HD free for life. Any unsubmitted changes will be lost.
2 premium packages for $24, 3 for $33, 4 for $42.
*A programming change fee of $5 is applied when you remove services within 30 days of adding them (Waived for new customers in their first 60 days of service).*Other programming options:
-Welcome Pack $14.99
Call 800-333-DISH (3474)

It only mentions a $5 change fee for removing services, nothing about upgrading or adding services. - that info was a direct cut and paste, I added the bold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

sliderbob said:


> Well...this is NEW..I chatted with customer service online and she was ready to change my 2 superstations to the 5 superstations for $7...WITH A $5 programming change fee. I said "WAIT! I thought that was for the regular packages, like the top 120, 200, 250?". She said ANY programming change they WILL CHARGE $5 fee.


Please send me a PM with your account information and I will get this taken care of for you! I am sorry this is becoming so difficult. I will be happy to get this done for you! Thank you!


----------



## sliderbob (Aug 10, 2007)

Did that and now my balance is $6.30? Apparently it IS $10 for 5 superstations, since I already had 2.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Here are the disclosures from the Dish Network website:*A programming change fee of $5 is applied when you remove services within 30 days of adding them (Waived for new customers in their first 60 days of service).* It only mentions a $5 change fee for removing services, nothing about upgrading or adding services. - that info was a direct cut and paste, I added the bold.


Guess what? When you change something, like go from the 120 to the 200, you are removing the 120. Hence the fee if within 30 days.


----------



## Michael847 (Dec 11, 2002)

Are all of the Superstations totally unwatchable, or just fuzzy?

I only want the local news programming and not the old tired shows that was mentioned earlier. ;-)

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

In my opinion, they look fine. Then again, I don't have an HDTV. I wouldn't imagine they'd look any worse than any other non-HD channel.


----------



## dbstv (Jul 31, 2002)

I have them but they look fuzzy on my hd Tv wish they had them in HD I would pay extra to get them


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

ditto


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

russ9 said:


> As opposed to different tired shows....


A few years ago KBCW in SF asked Dish to turn KTLA off due to having the same programming. At first I was ANGRY! I don't like greed. Now I'm cool, I don't watch network TV.


----------



## Michael847 (Dec 11, 2002)

Is KTLA still there? That's the one I'm really interested in.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Michael847 said:


> Is KTLA still there? That's the one I'm really interested in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I get that, and don't have to pay anything.


----------



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Michael847 said:


> Is KTLA still there? That's the one I'm really interested in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


KTLA is still there, in SD only. Some of the superstations are blocked in some markets.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

All the supers are stil available an still in SD, although as some have mentioned, some markets have had some of the channels blocked, so check w/ a CSR 1st. I did notice that I can see WWOR-HD in my guide but I'm unable to select it, says I'm out of the coverage area or somethin.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

shadough said:


> All the supers are stil available an still in SD, although as some have mentioned, some markets have had some of the channels blocked, so check w/ a CSR 1st. I did notice that I can see WWOR-HD in my guide but I'm unable to select it, says I'm out of the coverage area or somethin.


DISH has and HD feed of WWOR that is available to superstation subs that are under the NY spotbeam even though theya re not in the NYC DMA. the rest of us see it in the guide but cannot get it. This is the only superstation where anyone outside the DMA gets and HD version.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

please get the sinclair network to be the new super stations Please!








http://www.sbgi.net/site_mgr/temp/Four%20Points_5vb26ggq.shtml

can I get a Waiver for a CW channel?

http://www.mylvtv.com/

No sports team on this station just wrestling that why i want it please help if you can thank you.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dishman1999 said:


> please get the sinclair network to be the new super stations Please!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That channel isn't a Superstation and won't become one by law.


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> That channel isn't a Superstation and won't become one by law.


by law you can ask for a Waiver. but thank for your help


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dishman1999 said:


> by law you can ask for a Waiver. but thank for your help


Huh? Waiver for what? If I understand you asked for a channel to become a superstation. The answer you got was correct, it will not become one by law, which is the only way it could. 
If you are referring to the CW question you also asked, I'm not sure CW is subject to the waiver laws. Maybe I don't understand your response? Do you not get a CW channel, either through locals or the Superstations?


----------



## dishman1999 (Sep 26, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> Huh? Waiver for what? If I understand you asked for a channel to become a superstation. The answer you got was correct, it will not become one by law, which is the only way it could.
> If you are referring to the CW question you also asked, I'm not sure CW is subject to the waiver laws. Maybe I don't understand your response? Do you not get a CW channel, either through locals or the Superstations?


yes love that FTA sat






they get channels from almost everywhere and I and rest of us get the shafted!


----------

